# I need a diet to "calm the beast"



## Chico Buller (Aug 26, 2008)

I lead a pretty active life.  I work out every day with long periods of areobics and heavy weights.  All of my hobbies include breaking speed limits or other bizarre monkey-motion.  I am no longer the white-collar worker I pretended to be for thirty years, and sharpening requires movement, at least lugging the tool boxes.

Like many modern Americans, I'm carrying a few too many pounds.  At 273 pounds and a biscuit, my doc says I'm healthy, and I have the blood chemistry of a man thirty-five years old.  A touch more cholesterol, but I've never been able to induce any form of angina, even standing on the StairMaster for 150 minutes.  (Yes, that's 2.5 hours, at one time.)

My problem here is "the beast."  And I don't mean just a growling tummy.  I mean a driving thirst for protein, and I mean *right now* and no maybe-baby.

One night I took my wife to Perkins, I had a bacon cheese burger--but also asked for *four eggs over easy* so I could dip the meat into them.

Last night the beast hit me, and I know I shouldn't eat later in the evening.  I filled *a salad bowl full* of Special K and Silk Milk while I watched Jay Leno.

I can understand the need for protein in my life, and I don't eat breakfast before I go to the gym.  But I need a diet I can tolerate, gives me the nutrients I need and guaranties the safety of the public at large.

Any of you guys prepare special diets for highly active and cranky old bikers?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 26, 2008)

#1 - you need to eat breakfast before you go to the gym.  You need something to give you energy for your workout.

Balance is the key.  While you ate the cheeseburger it wasn't balanced in protein, starches, veggies/fruits.  When you eat balanced you will fuller on less food.  You just have to eat about 6 times a day.  

I don't really have time to go into the specifics - if you can find a food pyramid on the net it would help.  Just realize it looks scary but if you start following it, even going over their recommended amount, you will still be eating more healthy than you are now.

Now - - - I'm going to go take my own advice


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Aug 26, 2008)

Mediterranean Diet sounds interesting. Not on it yet, but have a book and have been studying it


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 26, 2008)

Ask-A-Butcher said:


> Mediterranean Diet sounds interesting. Not on it yet, but have a book and have been studying it



Try to find a pyramid.  Basically, we all know what to do - - it's just doing it.  Healthy food is not cheap food either.  Since the gas prices went up, and after getting back from our 10-day trip, my grocery store purchases look a bit unhealthy...it's just a bit cheaper.  It's a real Catch-22.


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks, guys.  This info becomes ever more important now that my wife has been diagnosed with Graves Disease, and will undoubtedly change her diet around for her thyroid meds.

I did eat a bowlful of red grapes while my niece was here last week.  I like fruits and salads, as long as a chicken breast is mixed into the veggies.

And, of course, I've made a midnight run for fast food, which they couldn't give me fast enough.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 26, 2008)

Chico Buller said:


> Thanks, guys.  This info becomes ever more important now that my wife has been diagnosed with Graves Disease, and will undoubtedly change her diet around for her thyroid meds.
> 
> I did eat a bowlful of red grapes while my niece was here last week.  I like fruits and salads, as long as a chicken breast is mixed into the veggies.
> 
> And, of course, I've made a midnight run for fast food, which they couldn't give me fast enough.



Your body, IMHO, is seriously craving some balance.  With those grapes eat some fiber.  I don't really care for the wasa crackers except for 1 flavor - they just take a bit of getting used to.  But once you get used to them you kind of look forward to them.  You can put some low fat swiss on them, lean turkey slices, and they make a perfect snack.  Even top with some granny smith apple slices.  You will be surprised how satisfied you feel and DON'T get hungry when everything is balanced.  Even snacks need to be balanced!!  

Take a look at this site just to get an idea.  I have the book and LOVE the recipes (most of them anyway).  It will at least help you with what "balance" means.  I followed this and lost some weight.

And a chicken breast mixed in with your veggies is PERFECT!!!!!  The grapes would have been fine except for the lack of fiber in that snack.  All that sugar spikes your blood sugar levels and it leaves you with no energy once you come off the high.  (I think that's how it works anyway).


----------



## Dina (Aug 26, 2008)

Try eating breakfast to keep you from eating too much during the day.  Try a balanced meal in the morning to balance your sugar levels.  Oatmeal with soy or skim milk (and a touch of cinnamon to keep you from craving sugar) with a side of fruit will usually suffice.


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 26, 2008)

I see you have a problem with portion control.  That's common.  Try to fill up on free veggies and fruits that you like.  

Do you have a nutritionist or dr to work with ?


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 26, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> craving some balance...DON'T get hungry...a chicken breast mixed in with your veggies is PERFECT!!!!!


 
All good things, and to be fair, all things I realize will have to happen.  The comment that *MostlyWater* made about portion control is clearly a big factor.

However, I did slip on my pair of size 44 jeans today while my 46's were drying, and I have gone down that much, at least.  Big guys need bigger clothes, and that's expensive, as is the food.

For example, I wear XXXL Harley T-shirts.  I needed a new leather jacket, which they ordered for me.  I paid 600 bucks for the jacket, they joked it was because they had to "kill another cow."  I corrected them and told them it was a Clydesdale, Harley uses horsehide.

But I am a bigger boy.  Here's that jacket when Betty had her stock front end.





The weight lifting doesn't help.  Sure, I enjoy the power to move stuff, but I'm never going to be satisfied with 2,400 calories per day.  Something has to give.


----------



## simplicity (Aug 26, 2008)

Chico, with all those aerobics and especially the weight lifting your dietary requirements may be a little different than most. Your metabolism rate is apt to be quite high. Any lifter needs to keep his/her body fueled. I also lift and do aerobics although if I spent even an hour on the Stairmaster I'd be dead!

Many nutrionists suggest six meals a day - that is, not to add two additional meals, but to spread your eating out over a longer period of time. This might help prevent those crash and crave episodes.


----------



## simplicity (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay, did I just say the regular three meals + two additional equals six?

Oh well, you get the idea.  Try six, not five.

I'm blaming it on the cat!


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 26, 2008)

I understand the concept.

When I eat pizza, I cut it into six pieces, not eight.  I don't think it's wise *to eat eight pieces* of pizza...

BTW, I did one one hour and seven minutes today on the steps.  Yikes, I had housewives dodging me by more than twenty feet when I got off.  The day after a garlic meal, I can make *the men* dodge me, as well...


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 26, 2008)

You know - if you cut that into just 4 pieces it would be better!  

You've got the idea - you know what to do - I can't make myself do it either!  Just start with healthier choices and more balance.


----------



## simplicity (Aug 26, 2008)

Chico Buller said:


> I understand the concept.
> 
> 
> BTW, I did one one hour and seven minutes today on the steps. Yikes, I had housewives dodging me by more than twenty feet when I got off. The day after a garlic meal, I can make *the men* dodge me, as well...


 
Off subject, but that dang Stairmaster is torture to my legs. I do a bunch of lower body exercise, including squats, but that thing kills me. It's reason enough to use an elevator!


----------



## jkath (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm with kitchenelf on the advice - 
REALLY important to eat good protein before your workout - you'll be amazed at the amount of energy you will have from it.

Combining really is important. Good example: When I make a big salad for lunch, I'll put in a few different lettuces, either sliced egg or grilled chicken pieces,  pumpkin seeds, suflower seeds, tomatoes, cucumber, celery, carrots, blueberries, raspberries and strawberries. It's so easy, since I have all the necessary ingreds already chopped up in the fridge. It's like having a salad bar at home.

Oh! and don't forget to drink milk! It's so good for you! 

BTW - great photo - thanks for posting


----------



## Constance (Aug 26, 2008)

My husband is a complete carnivore. He will eat other things, but if I didn't keep after him, he would live off meat and bread.

Eating nuts, cheese or beans as snacks may help tame your beast.


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 26, 2008)

i'm a real caveman; i also could !!!!!

What you call The Best, I call hormonal eating !!!!!


----------



## Aria (Aug 27, 2008)

*It is not impossible...just setting goals*

Fruits, Veggies....you heard it a thousand and more times.  EXERCISE...enjoy it.  Make it part of your life.  Just don't do it because you MUST.  Simple movements...every day.

Check out Dr. Oz on oprah.com he has a lot of ideas. He also published several books.  ...check oprah's site.  Worth the effort to check it.

And to make it real simple:  Dr. Gott...eat all foods (controlled portions).EXCEPT...........

Elimiate all  white flour foods  and sugar. (this eliminates a lot of food).

YOU DO WANT TO BE HEALTHY AND LIVE BETTER AND LONGER.  Aria


----------



## luvs (Aug 29, 2008)

aria, you shouldn't eliminate from your diet like that. that's abnormal & would be kinda obsessive.


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 29, 2008)

Constance said:


> a complete carnivore...live off meat and bread.


 
Ya' know, if added cheese and baked beans (and a tad of bacon for those cheeseburgers) it would be a diet for me to be a happy camper.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 29, 2008)

I love to eat and could _easily_ kill off a whole large pizza by myself.

You first need to change your diet, then work on portion control. A piece of protien the size of the palm of your hand (4 oz) is all you should have for dinner along with some sides. We watch Ellie Kreiegers show alot for her recipes. Not only are they healthy, but they have a ton of flavor.

Little healthy snacks during the day will keep your metabolism up. Rather than 2 or 3 big meals that your body has to work to burn off. Get some granola bars and bananas for breakfast, or the cereal like you said.

For dinner we usually have a grilled protien and a small side usually rice with stuff mixed in. Try to render any fat off the meat or cut it off. Eat more white meat. It doesn't mean you have to totally not eat something you like, just control the portion. Eat half for dinner, then save the other half for lunch the next day. Creating different salads is good too. There's a thread I started here regarding different toppings and such.  Eating healthy does not mean bland either!  Use different spices or marinades and experiment.

Wait till you see how much better you feel. After a few weeks of eating healthy your appetite will change. After you have a nice greasy cheezeburgr you'll say to yourself "Dang, that was kind of disgusting." and want a salad or something light.


----------



## luvs (Aug 29, 2008)

i concur, jeekins!

unless you're a kitty.

then you can has cheezeburger.


----------



## Claire (Sep 22, 2008)

My husband almost never ate fruit, and veggies were a struggle.  Ironically, he wasn't a huge red meat eater, either.  Then he was threatened with diabetes.  I can't keep enough fruit in the house, and he eats a salad before dinner (or for dinner) every day.  I have shakey hands (a genetic tendency) and I think the mere thought that some day I might have to give him a shot scared him straight!


----------

